
California nears adoption of energy-saving rules for computers - benologist
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-california-energy-computers-idUSKCN11G022
======
MrZongle2
_" The standards for desktops, which use far more energy than notebooks, will
add about $14 to the retail cost of computers but save consumers more than $40
in electric bills over five years, according to commission estimates."_

I wonder how they came up with those estimates.

The cynic in me is inclined to believe that in reality the values will be
reversed when the regulation is passed and manufacturers have to deal with
implementation.

~~~
benologist
I'm curious about how much of the gain will simply be from newer tech being
more power efficient by design... a decent computer today is going to use a
lot less energy than one from 5 years ago.

